# MooMoo the rescued Jack Russell pupdate



## MooMoosMommy (May 23, 2010)

Moo is doing so much better in just the short time she has been here. She has learned to Sit and down and is working on some other basic obedience. She is VERY smart. 
The potty training has been a slow process but she is steadily getting the hang of it. 
My dad has been working with her in regards to her being scared of men. Basically he has been bribing her with high value treats and she is falling for it and enjoying herself more and more while getting used to him. 
She does very well with my older children and solicites petting and is starting to solicite play as well. She doesn't really know how to play well yet but she is trying.
My biggest problem is this: She will not tolerate my baby girl. She runs if my daughter gets near her and I can't explain to her that of all my children she is the most gentle. She nipped at her face yesterday for trying to hug her. I have to keep Moo in another room most of the day as she can't be trusted whatsoever with my daughter and I won't set her up for failure nor have my daughter bitten. When I do have the time to I keep Moo on a leash with me and monitor their reactions cautiously. 
I am trying very hard to do the right thing by Moo. I am concerned though because a behaviouralist told me that she seems to be adjusting very well for a very undersocialized, mistreated pooch. In the same breath also told me that Moo may need a home without young children to be able to 'shine'. This breaks my heart. 
In the end if what is best for Moo is that she is adopted out to someone whom can and will be a better home than I will do it. I want her to have the best after what she has been through and I promised her this. I won't break that promise. She deserves the best. 
I don't know where to turn to if she needs more though. I've never placed a dog and would not trust myself to know how to do this and make sure she is in the best home. The behaviourist said to try and locate a Russell rescue and see if they could help.... I'm at a loss as to what to do. 
I kind of know in my heart, I guess, that she does need to be in a toddler free home.... I just hate to admit it. I love her so. 
Any advice/comments are greatly welcome and appreciated....


----------



## tgif (Dec 10, 2009)

My little one is like this with my little sister. I would recommend getting a harness for her and always having a leash on it. To be able to control the situation and it’ll help with teaching her to walk on a leash and housetraining. This will be hard and slow, but here’s my advice, do the similar thing you are doing with dad. But other than that don’t let your daughter touch, look at in eye, run up to or hug etc, when you are not around. Harsh but necessary. But when you are you can have your daughter walk the dog, or come at her slowly at an angle, sit next to her etc all passively but still no real touch or eye contact, but if she wants to go and have nothing to do with it, let her, she’s still adjusting. I also wouldn’t lock her in another room, let her observe from where she feels safe. Locking her in another room can actually do more harm than good, she needs to come to terms with things on her own, locking her in a room takes away that opportunity. You are making it easier for her to escape what she doesn’t want to face. The nip was fear nip, Its her way of saying “Back off, I don’t like this.” Usually it’s a last resort when her other signs haven’t gotten through, very common among puppy mill dogs, my own as well. If you are really worried about her biting, muzzle her, though that might stress her out to. Remember this all takes time, and patience. Some other things you can try are not coming at her with a hand turned over (Palm down) approached her with a hand palm up. And pet her under the chin. This helps to boost their esteem, also try lying with her on your chest, this is a dominant position for her and might help boost her confidence. Just lie on your back and put her on your chest and pet her till she relaxes. Once she’s more comfortable with your daughter you can try this with her if you want. Mill dogs (or any dog for that matter) are very sensitive to internal energy, so use that to your advantage. Also consider getting an exercise pen and turning it into a play pen for her. Put it in a busy part of the house so she can observe in safety, especially if you are worried about her biting. This takes time, I hope she comes around, especially if she is adjusting so quickly like you say she is. These are some of the things I did with my dog, I hope they help.


----------



## MooMoosMommy (May 23, 2010)

I wish life weren't so hectic as this would be soo much easier. Lol. Don't think I mind putting work into any animal, that's definetly not the issue. The issue with my situation is this: I have 4 children and that in itself is alot to take on. Just the regular things I have been doing with Moo have been alot of work and consistency on my part. I know that I don't have the time to constantly be on top of Moo and my daughter. It just isn't possible as much as I would like it to be.
When she nipped my daughter she was laying on the bed and my daughter leaned over to hug her. Luckily I was right there because I saw it happening and jerked my daughter back at the same time she jumped at her. It would also be easier to explain these things to my little girl if she weren't 16 months old. Trying to tell a 16 month old child that she can't really be near her is in no way going to work. 
Now I never leave them alone together, not even for a split second. I praise Moo when she does allow my daughter to touch her and have my baby give her treats with me right there. When, however, I am a few feet away Moo will either run or bare her teeth slightly even when my daughter is giving her a treat.
I am at a loss. I love Moo with all my being but it is so very hard to have to balance time between the two so that Moo gets everything she needs and to work on socialization goals and the potty training when I can barely have them in the same room.
My heart is breaking but I don't know how else to handle this. I had thought about a muzzle but behaviouralist said this will only heighten Moo's agressive response because she will feel she can't protect herself and in turn make her more nervous and more apt to bite.... I don't know what to do.
When she does go at my daughter it is her face that is in Moo's path. This is very unsettling for a mother whom knows dogs and their behaviour to see but even more so for a father whom has never had a dog until I and our Min Pin came along. He came to love her but the work was done. She was an adult and had superb training and manners. He isn't quite happy about having a dog whom may bite our daughter if given the slightest reason. 
We know this isn't Moo's fault whatsoever. I have never blamed her. I sure wish I could see those people again though. I'm certain this time being polite and diplomatic would go straight out the window. When they took away her voice, it sure didn't impair mine at all.
If you were in this situation, what would you do? I hate the idea of admitting defeat or feeling that I have failed her (which I do). I want to make things right for her. I want to be completely unselfish and do what is best for her so that she can be a whole dog- that dog she so wants to be. I can see this dog more often now when I take her out for walks and for rides in the car. She absolutely LOVES bye-bye time. 
I wish she had come around a few years from now when all my children were older. Things would be much simplier. All this crying over what to do is not achieving anything but I find myself crying about it often. No animal has ever had this profound an effect on me from the start.


----------



## tgif (Dec 10, 2009)

If I were in this situation I would look at her behavior as well as your daughters. Try to find out what the triggers are. As for the hugging, most fearful aggressive dogs do not like physical restraint. To Moo your daughters hug was scary, she perhaps though she was going to grab her, and felt the need to protect herself. Kids can be scary to dogs. Especially when the child is young and unpredictable. So far I think what you are doing with her is good. Though because of the severity of her issue you might be going a little too fast than what is comfortable for Moo. 
Here’s a list of things I suggest you get to help her get over her fear of your daughter
An exercise pen or a couple of baby gates-
If you decide to do use the x-pen put all of her stuff in there, her food, water, bed/blankets, toys etc. That’s her playpen, that’s where she’ll stay when you can’t be with her to supervise her. If you choose a x-pen put it in a place that’s fairly busy. The point of this is to let her observe from a place that safe for her and from everyone else including your daughter. To use the baby gates, since you are keeping her in another room just put up the gates instead of closing the door. Same concept as the x-pen.
High Value treats- 
Get very special treats for Moo, ham, cheese, bologna, pieces of chicken, hotdogs, etc. anything that you don’t normally give her. These are for your daughter to throw into the pen. Also you can reward for simple things like Moo just looking at your daughter non aggressively, letting your daughter pet her without putting up to much of a fuss. The idea is to associate your daughter with something good. Your daughter walks by toss a treat, etc.
Muzzle-
I know that the other behaviorist said not to get one, but I think the safety of your daughter is more important. After Moo seems comfortable with being behind the gate or in the pen and having your daughter around. Muzzle her and leash her up, let her explore the house and your daughter. You can also reward good behavior with things like peanut butter, even use it to get her used to the muzzle.
Leash and harness-
These are important tools. I always leave at least the harness on my dog when she’s in her crate or pen. But when she’s roaming the house or I’m not there she has leash on at all times. These are good to help control her as well as other things.
The only time Moo is let out of the area you designated for her is when you or some other adult is around to supervise her behavior. Also when you want to work with your daughter and Moo make sure you walk her until she’s fairly tired, that’ll hopefully help with her reactions (Even try taking your daughter along on the walks if you want, but make sure she stays focused on the walk not your daughter). I also suggest letting your daughter play in the Moo’s food, to get her scent on it, make a game of it if you want. Or you can simply leave some of your daughters dirty clothes or blankets in the pen with Moo as a place for her to lay on. So she can get used to her scent. You can also try holding Moo and letting your daughter pet her, as long as you trust her enough to do so. I think I might have some other Ideas but these seem the most logical to me. But I do think if her behavior is too much for you to handle consider rehoming her, but also consider the consequences of rehoming her as well. I would also consult another behaviorist to get a second opinion.


----------

